# old panel



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Who made the panel?
BTW, how Thick was the slate mounting plate, to make it weigh 65 lbs? :001_huh:


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

it was made by Metropolitan Electric Mfg.co,approx 1-1/8" thick but the backing had some weird stuff on it like a 3/8"" layer of cement(hard to explain)


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

This one my friend ripped out and gave me. The slate is 3/4" thick and made by "Trumbull"


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 17740
> 
> 
> This one my friend ripped out and gave me. The slate is 3/4" thick and made by "Trumbull"


 I just gave some one a price to remove (2) panels simalar to that one


----------

